# General Discussion > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  Need guidance ('cuz I'm beginner)

## ChillyBilly

Hi good people. How are you all.My username *ah* well you can read it above the post. But I'll tell it anyway. I used chilly Billy. Cuz I usually chill. Take no tention as to avoid wasting energy.

lately due to being bored and free all the time I thought I start learning some coding and well you know I got my brain fried. There's a lot in it. Well I'm a beginner btw, a total newb in it. And I have no idea what and how to go around it. I just wanna be able to build some mobile apps(social apps, games,forums) and websites. So I wanna ask two things (1) what should I do which can enable me to build/program or whatever these kind of apps and sites?is it only learning languages and which ones(python,HTML,JavaScript,C/C++, etc etc)?if yes then second Question(2) which online sites are better to learn 'em and platforms to practice? Free or paid?freecodecamp, codeacademy, Khan academy, probate, or Mobile apps(mimo, soloLearn etc). Any guidance and suggestions to online learning?

PS: Sorry for bad English. And I want somebody to show me a way.

----------


## benrayburn

Hello fellow newbie. I am pretty sure someone here with a lot more experience will get back to you. In them mean time you get me. So, hello there. Lol

----------


## sparkfreez

hello friend i need a friend to learn togther coding if you still active reply me i have bit knowledge of programming but i am also confused from where to start

----------


## DonNelson

Thank you for information

----------


## rockz

> Hi good people. How are you all.My username *ah* well you can read it above the post. But I'll tell it anyway. I used chilly Billy. Cuz I usually chill. Take no tention as to avoid wasting energy.
> 
> lately due to being bored and free all the time I thought I start learning some coding and well you know I got my brain fried. There's a lot in it. Well I'm a beginner btw, a total newb in it. And I have no idea what and how to go around it. I just wanna be able to build some mobile apps(social apps, games,forums) and websites. So I wanna ask two things (1) what should I do which can enable me to build/program or whatever these kind of apps and sites?is it only learning languages and which ones(python,HTML,JavaScript,C/C++, etc etc)?if yes then second Question(2) which online sites are better to learn 'em and platforms to practice? Free or paid?freecodecamp, codeacademy, Khan academy, probate, or Mobile apps(mimo, soloLearn etc). Any guidance and suggestions to online learning?
> 
> PS: Sorry for bad English. And I want somebody to show me a way.


1. Well firstly you should decide on what you would like to build. If you're building an application you need to know how will this work, will be on a mobile device, on the web or a standard GUI. each of the question you've answered will streamline the programming language you need. If you anticipate on say learning Swift, there is no way you'd be able to make apps for window, well you "might", maybe using third party add-ins, but the path will be very difficult.

If you want to build a web application, there's no point in learning C/C++, unless your writing the backend code at server level. Its best you choose HTML/CSS/JS and maybe PHP or Django or .net framwwork.

Decide on exactly wha your goal is, I think your just take a blind shot in the dark thinking you'll hit the target. 


2. Any place you start will help you in a way or another. Again, as stated, set your goals and then make up your mind that you will not deviate. Only then you can decide on the platform to learn.

----------


## MIa White

hey, 
thank you for this reply. would help beginners like us

----------

